# Wolf problem in Canada ?



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad to hear your stand on this.
I live in SW ON. and am dismayed to see the number of guys whacking coyotes on sight. They are a neccessary part of the food chain and offer little or no threat to anything around here. 

It's not like we have anywhere near the numbers of domestic livestock that used to be in this area. We've put all the feedlots, dairies, poultry and swine producers out of business by buying exported crap...a whole other discussion...

I see a pair hunting in my pasture some mornings and am pleased to hear them howl at night. From my observation the only deer they get are unfound-hunter-wounded and road-kill. A worthy end to the life of a wild animal rather than rotting waste.

Saturdays around here the radio controlled hound-dog squad with their 270's drive the heck out of everyone's consessions and rarley ask permission, something that reflects poorly on all hunters.


----------



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

well the US is a different country with different views on the matter. alot to them might be little to us, or they might just not have the same feelings towards them as we do. in general i personaly like the wolf but i dont like coyotes.

coyotes are a problem in manitoba, why do you think they were added in to the wolf season thing thats going. actually if you listen to cjob680 they get people from the wildlife federation and various conservation officers talking about them. in some parts of manitoba they really did take a toll on the young fawns, especialy last year. they were making a pretty big deal of it. they are very over populated across most of manitoba. 

and ive seen there population rise first hand. i had never even heard a coyote at my cabin much less seen one. just this year a population of 35 came to the area and left fawn carcasses everywhere. most of them were barely half eaten. wolves i like but the coyotes kill animals just like wild cats.

i dont support the kill on sight thing, that really isnt the right way about it but i think they can be managed in certain areas with the proper means.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

How about the rest of the provinces? Your thoughts please.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Our deer numbers are down drastically, there currently are too many tags issued, but that's only part of the problem, in the last 8 years the coyote population must have increased 10 fold. Last spring my wife and I went shed hunting, I knew of a very small cedar stand, out by itself, where the deer would bed, when we went in there we came across 8 deer carcasses taken down by coyotes, this was 2-1/2 months after the close of the bow season, so I know for a fact it wasn't as you say wounded animals from the hunt....BULL.
We have quite a few sheep farms around here and the last thing these farmers want around is yotes. not because they're paranoid, because the coyotes have and are killing their sheep. They are getting more and more brazen around here, they are now coming to the houses in daylight hours, the fear of man is lessoning, not a great combination if you have very young children. 
I believe if you have listened to the tv or radio in the last few years you must have also heard of increased numbers of human attacks. The numbers aren't great but they are increasing. As long as the people of the concrete forest continue to believe that nature is a pleasant, peace loving place where everything loves one another, they will continue to vote on irrational laws that will eventually bring down the time honored tradition we know as hunting.
Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*kudos*

trapper 1 response is dead on ,and true in ontario.. I live in a suburb with a little bit of green space.. lots of coyotes in area and even on my street 4 blocks away from the forest..


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Several of my friends families farm in Prince Edward County, and there are coyotes are all over the place down there. Its gotten really bad down there. I've read a few papers and articles where coyotes and wolves are interbreeding and this is a huge problem because now the coyotes are more aggresive and starting to act more in the wolf pack like mentality. IMO its only a matter of time until something is going to happen in a urban area and then the public mentality will do a complete 180


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

my neck of the woods, you see a yote in the open its going to get shot at. On my property on a bad night I can hear them in all four directions. Gutted a deer, I was gone for 15 min, had 4 yotes on the pileukey:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

One issue that I have here is that in the area where I hunt, many farmers raise pigs, and the only processing plant for dead animals in the province now charges farmers for processing carcasses, whereas it used to pay farmers over 20 years ago. So, many farmers will leave carcasses to rot without burying them properly with live chalk. Guess what feeds year long on those carcasses? Yotes... One man who traps here usually catches 60 coyotes per winter, he had caught that many by late November this year.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm with Reed on this one last year around the st. Genevive area My friend and his dad splatted four yotes one on the way to the sheep enclosure. First thing that nobody has mentioned is that coyotes are not native to Canada they are highly adaptable migratory animals. This migration was enabled by mans removal of larger predators which created an abundance of food sources for these pests. Because of their size and naturally encoded survival programming Coyotes are willing to breed with any medium to large size canine emphasis on "any". In the country most farm dogs have the run of the property. One female coyote is more than willing to breed with a farmers lab, Shepard, Rottie and lets not forget pitbull, think of these fine qualities entering the wild dog gene pool. 150 pound coyote suddenly bumping in to a wolf in the forest doesn't sound bad.

Wolfs belong here and frankly just have a bad rap. I've seen tracks and fresh signs of wolves but have never seen a wolf can't say the same for a coyote. Predator vs scavenger, I fear the scavenger and the damage it can do to an eco system more than the balance that nature put in place to begin with.


----------



## huntnorth (Jan 15, 2009)

Bigger packs up here in NW Ontario the past few years. WHile guiding for deer this past fall i seen a pack of near 20 wolves. There are several packs spread across miles of forest.

Declining deer population the past couple of years and the die off of moose from the brain worm / which was said to be caused by a over population of deer in the past 8 years.

I would suggest that the wolf population will naturally decline with the less amount of available food. They don't have beavers to eat and other certain food in their diet come winter time.
does'nt take long for a wolf to become starved with a pack of 20!



No farms around for miles.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Page four of the Ottawa Sun from last weekend shows me just how out of touch city people are when it comes to wild life and wild life problems.
The town of Osgoode was swallowed up through amalgamation a few years back, and is now under Ottawa rule.Until that time it did'nt care what went on in that town.Osgoode has a major problem with coyotes and a young girl was attacked by a coyote during daylight hours.A cull was put in order with a gun raffle to be awarded (the "G" word) oh no! And no doubt in order to kill more poor little wild puppy dogs with.Has Osgoode put the city of Ottawa to shame is the question put forward.Just a question for the bleeding hearts out there.Who is more guilty the killer or the person who pays to have it done?Think about it next time you consume your food.Just a thought.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Saskatchewan recently implemented a bounty on coyotes to help reduce depredation.........


http://www.agriculture.gov.sk.ca/coyote-control


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

we are unable to hunt wolves here and i can tell you that is the problem!! they have no fear of humans and have been seen around town the last couple of years. it is only a matter of time before someone has an altercation with one. 
on the coyote issue, we don't see hardly any because of the wolves, but i was told by a dnr official that you could never catch up to the population by hunting them. so, i wouldn't be too worried about how many get shot. i am from pictou, ns originally and a girl was killed in cape breton last fall by a coyote.........so, i say shoot every one you can!!!!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

I am on the edge of farm country in south central manitoba. Wolves no doubt grab calves and are shot on sight but actual killings are few between!! Yotes get the brunt of the attention because they are most visible.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Like Macker I live in an area(township bordering Algonquin park) and we
aren't allowed to shoot wolves(timber/brush) or coyotes. And they're becoming a problem. Deer populations is way down. Just last week in the 
town I live a deer was taken down in town. And locally a couple out fishing had an incident where a wolf tried attacking them but was fended off. MNR said its an isolated incident ukey: In the same area there has been at least 6 dogs/cats killed in town as well.
My wife had and incident couple years ago where 3 wolves followed/circling her for 45 minutes when she was hunting. I had just told her that morning that its illegal to shoot wolves/coyotes in our hunting area so she never thought shooting at them
She wasn't the only one with this kind of experence that year.
Everybody keeps bugging the MNR to open up the season to at least make them afraid of humans again so there isn't an attack that is going to kill 
someone.
Brian


----------



## marky_mark25 (Jun 1, 2009)

*wolves*

I'm from Alberta and the wolf numbers here are on the rise!! Wolves and cougar populations have started to take a toll on the animal herds in a lot of areas. And once you hear them howl, the animals head for the deepest darkest bush they can find. I never used to care about shooting wolves til this year. Now if I see any I try my best to get'em


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

Up here in nwo i shoot every wolf,yote i see.Although i dont see many.As for our MNR to do something GOOD LUCK,they are not really concerned with the well being of our wildlife or they would have looked before they closed the spring BEAR hunt.They also get shot on site by many up here and left to rot....Thank god the antis saved the bears,but actually ended up killing more....


----------



## bueckert201 (Jan 22, 2010)

I live in norther Alberta and the wofe nubers are up here too, I live out in a rural area and I have heard from some catle farmers that they are taking down adult cows. If I get a chance I will try and take one down.


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

Where we hunt there are cougars and bobcats and yes lots of yotes. The MNR will deny it but they brought the cougar in to control some of the deer populations which in turn makes more contention for the wolves and yotes that are around. As for the bob cats that we have seen we don't bother with those as they are few and far between. The problem lies with the yote. We shoot on the spot see a yote it is down. Too many farmers are having trouble with yotes around the farms killing off their live stock. As for the wolves we have seen one. So in favour of the farmers and their livelyhood the yotes are hunted all year round. I hear people talk about the deer but what about the rabbits? Killer rabbits next????


----------



## Darwin (Jan 27, 2010)

I am in Northern BC and they are not a problem in town but in the woods up the mountain and near the lakes is a hole differant story. I will take action if my young daughter is with me, by myself I may give em a chance with a banger but if that fails (half the time It does) then The pack gets thined.
last few years they have become fearless of humans around here. I will not hunt them but some of the people around this area have had some close calls, And I have enuff respect for there power to try and get the first punch So to speak. Just my 2.c

Cheers


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in Ontario near the Manitoba border, and the wolves are everywhere. My cousin has a bison and elk farm right next to me, and they have had wolves in the 7' tall pens. The deer numbers are WAY WAY down IMO. Me and my neighbors all see wolves every few days. And this past fall, my 2 labs got into a skirmish with a single wolf right at the end of my drive way. 

I am hoping that as the deer numbers fall as will the wolves. But I think that we have a couple of years left before the wolves decline to a point that the deer population starts climbing again.


----------

